# Off Season



## drraley (Mar 19, 2010)

Since my snowboarding season has ended, what do you recommend to help with balance and muscle memory over the summer. I do strength training 3-4x/week, but what else is there that may help. Longboarding? Thanks


----------



## arsenic0 (Nov 11, 2008)

Balance Board - Keep a good sense of balance
Yoga - Keep flexible!
Cardio - So you can go longer before your legs give out...

pure strength really has no use in snowboarding...


----------



## Milo303 (Apr 6, 2009)

Wakeboarding?


----------



## B-Rad (Feb 18, 2010)

Milo303 said:


> Wakeboarding?


thats what I'll be doing.:thumbsup:


----------



## Grizz (Nov 10, 2008)

drraley said:


> what do you recommend to help with balance and muscle memory over the summer.


Snowboarding

Timberline Lodge

For everyone without a Palmer, I suggest the patented Sept-Oct Grizz workout program consisting of...

*Workout days*
Jai alai with wiffle balls
Shroom slack lining
Crab walk spelunking
Krav Maga with one hand tied behind back
Ostrich Polo
Moonwalking

*Rest days*
Strip Baccarat
Synchronized Kegels


----------



## Jon T (Mar 19, 2010)

You could always hop on a skateboard and skate around. You don't have to kill yourself in the park. Just riding it will help you with your balance. Try to get down some shuv its and kickflips if you are feeling like you could do that. Or find someone with a boat and get out and do some wakeboarding! This is my choice!!


----------



## BoulderEagle (Jan 5, 2010)

All the above are excellent choices. In addition, I've found slacklining to be great for balance and core training! Also, try using an Indoboard(or other balance boards). They can be extremely fun once you start busting tricks! And last but not least, Freeline skates. These can be tough to learn but once you do, your legs will get stronger than ever. Promise!

EDIT: After closer inspection, I found some of you already mentioned the first 2. Sorry for the redundancy


----------



## mrpez (Jan 29, 2010)

shaun white snowboarding on any platform will be fine


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2010)

i always just skate in the off season. it helps me get a little skate style to my riding. just ride the skate park all summer.


----------



## Adam C (Mar 1, 2010)

I like to ride my bmx bike manualing every chance I get. Helps me with my balance. Also a bit of skateboarding here and there.


----------



## atrus (Jul 21, 2010)

Personally I can't skateboard to save my life, no boat for wakeboarding, but my son got a ripstick for Christmas, not quite the same, but its improved my balance and reaction time....weird thing is, I ride goofy on the snowboard but not the ripstick, can't do it.


----------



## NWBoarder (Jan 10, 2010)

So far this off-season I have been skateboarding, longboarding, skimboarding, swimming, playing video games, drinking way too much, and BBQ'ing like a mad man. It's been a pretty decent summer.


----------



## j.gnar (Sep 4, 2009)

mpdsnowman said:


> Smoke Pot, drink beer (gin if u got it), womanize the hell out of yourself, and stare at your gear...Thats all u need to do in the offseason.


spoken like a man!


----------



## Supermark snobo (Aug 17, 2010)

I freerun during the summer, longboard, and swim, all to avoid ex-girlfriends. see all you need to do is make some bad decisions.


----------



## gjsnowboarder (Sep 1, 2009)

Mountain biking(trail, not XC, but not quite free-ride/DH) like a fool and was doing a regular Kettlebell workout for core, and trail running. Getting ready to switch over to some Yoga and other Core exercises as winter aproaches. The biking I will still be doing into late November....maybe early December depending on weather.


----------

